# Age Mare can Breed



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

I was wondering what is the youngest age at which a mare can become pregnant? I purchased a 1 1/2 year-old mare in July, and I'm concerned she could possibly be in foal---I believe she was kept in with several other horses for awhile.:???:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

thats way too young!!!! you want to wait till there atleast 3(in my opinion). call the vet out to plapate her, he/she will be able to tell. gosh i hope not for her sake.:sad: its just too much stress for their bodies to take that young.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

It is very possible she could be in foal. I know many breeders and they do not breed until the mare is ATLEAST the age of three. Have a vet check her out and ask their opinion on what should be done if it happens that she is in foal.

GoodLuck!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

just curious, other than the fact she was out with some other horses, what makes you think she's in foal?


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

O.k., first of all, I really, really hope my mare is NOT in foal---I have no experience with foaling, and don't want another horse! The only other reasons I suspect she could be in foal, are that her belly is very round, and she has lately gotten very touchy about her sides being even petted. There are other explanations for both of these things, I'm sure. She was extremely underweight when I got her, and has been gaining nicely---maybe she gained a little too quickly, and this accounts for her belly being big. I did worm her about 4 weeks ago, but she could still have worms---I'm not sure which one of my horses passed worms after I wormed them, but one of them did. I was told by both people that each horse was wormed prior to coming to my place, but apparently at least one of these people lied. Anyway, I was just curious as to how young a mare could have the ability to become pregnant---not because I want to breed her, but was wondering if it could even be possible for her to have become pregnant before she came to me. Because of her horrible condition, I wouldn't be surprised if the former owner had just kept mares and all together---I never went to this persons place. I know a lot of people warn against buying "sight unseen", but I mainly wanted her for a companion for my 2-year-old gelding, and I knew I was taking a chance, but they get along wonderfully, and she is a pretty sweet horse. So, that's all. My hubby thought they couldn't even conceive at this young age---I don't know.:???:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I once knew someone who had a mare give birth when she was around two. It was really really sad because the mare was pretty wild since she had spent her life running in a huge field with a stallion who was also really young. The previous owners figured they couldn't have babies since they were both so young. The worst part was that the mare was really wild and the owner was scared so the poor baby was cooped up in a stall with a wild mom and a scared owner. 
Anyway, random story. Your mare doesn't sound so wild.  Good luck!


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, hopefully, I'm completely wrong! This is one time I'd be happy to admit that! No, my mare is not wild---she's not broke, except to halter, but I've been slowly working with her. She's half-three quarters Arab, and I really want to do her training right---that's why I'm taking it slow. Thanks for all your replies---guess I'll need to call the vet!


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

It CAN happen as early as 18 months according to UC Davis, the soonest you should breed a mare is 3 in most breeders minds. My friend's AQHA Cremello grand daughter of Hollywood Dun It is in foal with her maiden baby right now, due in early 2009....she's 3 1/2.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

When in doubt, get the vet out and have her checked. Has she been wormed etc?


----------



## summerswave101 (Oct 20, 2008)

i agree she is way too young, but she could be in foal...not much you can do if she is....do you know how far along she is, my horse before i got her, had run in a pasture with several other horses and about 3 came in and dropped, by 4 when she was sold to my barn that i got her from she still had the yearling by her side and was preggo again...but she miscarried, if her body will allow it, i wouldnt fight it, let mature take its course, if her body doesnt allow, she will miscarry on her own...


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

I have wormed her once since I got her, and will again in a couple of weeks. I was told she was wormed right before the brought her here, but I'm not sure that was true. Yes, I will need to get the vet out! I'm really worried not just because of her age, but because of the poor health she was in when I got her---she was extremely underweight. She still needs to put more weight on, but is coming along well.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Depends on the horse. Age, health, whether or not the mare has bred before are only a few things that need to add up in order to decide whether or not a horse is in good shape to carry a foal to term safely. If you are not sure, consult with a vet.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I knew a horse that was breed at a year old and had a foal just after she turned two, it's definatly possibly.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

When I bred show miniatures, I didn't breed until they were 3. Even then with them there was always a 50/50 chance that there would be complications with foaling. Needless to say, I didn't breed for to long.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope she isnt in foal, its a good thing you rescued her! 

Just wondering whats the oldest a mare can have a foal?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I've heard of people breeding horses into their late 20's. I guess it depends on the horse.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

wow into their 20's I dont think I would breed that late (jmo)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I don't think I would either, but that's just my opinion


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i knew a mare that had wicked bloodlines...they bred her (well, harvested her eggs) until the ripe old age of 38 :shock:


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I could under stand about the harvesting her egg to have a serigant but I couldnt breed one as old as.. like 38


----------

